# Best way to cable power 100' from generator to my home?



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello
We just bought a 7500w Dual fuel Champion portable generator for emergencies. My plan is to build a small shed in the far corner of the back yard for it,behind a larger shed that has power that I can run a trickle charger from when the genny is not in use.

The location of the new shed is about 100' from our house. Blocked from us by the existing shed and from the neighbors by a wooden fence, it it the quietest place I can run the genny. I would roll it out of its little shed and start it up when needed.

My questions are: does this sound like a good plan? Is there a better idea out there? I don't want to store the genny in the existing shed since it is used for other purposes and the genny would be in the way. 

And 2nd, what would be the best cabling for running power 100' to our home? The genny has " TT-30, L14-30R, 14-50R, and two 5-20R receptacles that let you plug in your 30-amp or 50-amp RV power cord directly without an adapter needed." 10/3 AWG Cables I've seen for sale run from $100 up for edison plugs, but to get all the power down to the house I need to plug into one of the other outlets. What is the best solution?

Thank you for your help -- I am a newbie to generators but I've built cables in the past so that is an option for me if there is a quality supplier and the right kind of cable and connectors. I would need to end the cable with a 4 outlet grounded Edison plug box. If there's a complete cable out there that does this I'd prefer to buy it , tho.
Nash


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Choosing a Location for Your New Standby Generator | Norwall


NEC and Local Codes set location distance from windows, doors, openings and siding. Manufacturers have requirements but local codes take precedence




blog.norwall.com


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The 100 feet bothers me. The further the power has to travel the more power that gets leached out. 

Are you using propane? Where is that located? 

How are you providing power to the house?


----------



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

Voltage may drop by 8 or 10 V over 100', depending on wire size, and other factors, but I'm not too concerned about that. Appliances will still run at 112V or so easily. yes, propane will be my fuel of choice since it will store more easily and safely than gasoline. 2 tanks will be kept tin the shed I will be building. They should run the genny for 20 hours.

And the 100' run of 10/3 is how I'll provide power to the house, split into extension cords at the house. No transfer box at this time to save money up front.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

I would upsize you’re 10-3 to 8-3 and make sure you have a way to isolate your geny power from the grid when using it. I have a very similar setup and back feed my house electric panel with a 30 amp breaker and a safety interlock. My main breaker can’t be on at the same time the geny breaker is. Make sure every breaker you plan on running on geny power is clearly labeled too. I made a color coated excel spreadsheet and attached it to my panels door, the wife knows all red colored circuits are geny circuits. Anything else needs to be off when running the geny. I’m not always home when the power goes out so the wife needs to know these things to avoid overloading the geny


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

secondhandacres said:


> I would upsize you’re 10-3 to 8-3 and make sure you have a way to isolate your geny power from the grid when using it. I have a very similar setup and back feed my house electric panel with a 30 amp breaker and a safety interlock. My main breaker can’t be on at the same time the geny breaker is. Make sure every breaker you plan on running on geny power is clearly labeled too. I made a color coated excel spreadsheet and attached it to my panels door, the wife knows all red colored circuits are geny circuits. Anything else needs to be off when running the geny. I’m not always home when the power goes out so the wife needs to know these things to avoid overloading the geny


That's the same setup I have for my larger genny. Although my gen isn't 100 feet from the panel, it's on the outside wall opposite the panel when it's running. I need to build a shed for it because I'd rather it didn't stay out in the weather when running. It lives in my garage when not in use. 

I also have a Champion dual fuel, one of the instructions says not to leave it out in the weather. My other gen doesn't designate that as necessary.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

robin416 said:


> That's the same setup I have for my larger genny. Although my gen isn't 100 feet from the panel, it's on the outside wall opposite the panel when it's running. I need to build a shed for it because I'd rather it didn't stay out in the weather when running. It lives in my garage when not in use.
> 
> I also have a Champion dual fuel, one of the instructions says not to leave it out in the weather. My other gen doesn't designate that as necessary.


I think my wire length is around 80 ft from my shed. It’s 8-3 wire and my geny is only 5500 watt but I have had zero trouble with low voltage. Runs all my freezers/fridge, lights, tv, internet and a room AC in the summer wood furnace in the winter.


----------



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm not planning to install a transfer switch at this time, to save money. We can do fine on a few extension cords run from the end of the main cable from the genny. I'm thinking of a trashcan covering size shed , maybe 5x5x5, with a top that lifts up as well as double doors. With the top open and doors open, could I leave the genny in the shed to run it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think that what secondhandacres and I have in common with our setups is that it doesn't involve a switch. I have an outlet for the gen that is wired into the house electrical panel. One of the double pole breakers is for the gen that can't be operated by mistake without shutting down the main breaker.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I think that what secondhandacres and I have in common with our setups is that it doesn't involve a switch. I have an outlet for the gen that is wired into the house electrical panel. One of the double pole breakers is for the gen that can't be operated by mistake without shutting down the main breaker.


Yep, that’s how mine works. I made my interlock myself out of sheet metal and a couple screws. Pretty simple concept really just google generator interlock and you’ll find several kits available but all they are is some sheet metal and screws. I made a cardboard template for my panel then transferred it to steel. Now I can run any circuit I choose to turn on in my house on geny power as long as the load is less than my geny output. I have a 25ft 30 amp cord to connect my geny to a generator power inlet box set inside my shed. I can have power running again during a power outage in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Some electric companies REQUIRE a transfer switch. They are to protect their linemen.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I second the recommendation for 8-3. Larger wire = less power loss, and also less heating of the wire.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

secondhandacres said:


> Yep, that’s how mine works. I made my interlock myself out of sheet metal and a couple screws. Pretty simple concept really just google generator interlock and you’ll find several kits available but all they are is some sheet metal and screws. I made a cardboard template for my panel then transferred it to steel. Now I can run any circuit I choose to turn on in my house on geny power as long as the load is less than my geny output. I have a 25ft 30 amp cord to connect my geny to a generator power inlet box set inside my shed. I can have power running again during a power outage in about 5 minutes.


Mine is exactly like that. Handmade sheet metal lock and all.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nashrambler said:


> Voltage may drop by 8 or 10 V over 100', depending on wire size, and other factors, but I'm not too concerned about that. Appliances will still run at 112V or so easily.


Doesn't seem to make sense to spend the extra money for a fairly large portable generator, then lose a bunch of its output to line loss because of too small a wire. And keep in mind that when voltage goes down, current has to go up, so it's really not ideal to run motors at lower voltage if it can be avoided.

If you check some of the online wire size calculators and charts, seems like you really want at least 6 AWG for 50A at 100 ft. Alternatively, since you're building a little shed for it anyway, build it next to the house, and design it to either keep the noise inside, or deflect it away from the house. Or, consider rigging a quieter muffler. Then you can use a smaller, much cheaper cord.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Doesn't seem to make sense to spend the extra money for a fairly large portable generator, then lose a bunch of its output to line loss because of too small a wire. And keep in mind that when voltage goes down, current has to go up, so it's really not ideal to run motors at lower voltage if it can be avoided.
> 
> If you check some of the online wire size calculators and charts, seems like you really want at least 6 AWG for 50A at 100 ft. Alternatively, since you're building a little shed for it anyway, build it next to the house, and design it to either keep the noise inside, or deflect it away from the house. Or, consider rigging a quieter muffler. Then you can use a smaller, much cheaper cord.


Not bad point either, 6awg would be fine as well. Just a little overkill for a 7500 watt geny. 7500 watt is about 32-33 amps at 230 volt. 8-3 wire can handle that without issue, however if he upgrades his geny some day to a larger one he will be glad he has 6awg in the ground already. All good point to consider before you spend the money. Also has anyone check prices lately? Building supply/material has tripled in cost here in the last couple months. Over priced wire would make want to set up my geny next to the house too. You can build sound enclosures to help with the noise. Two pieces of plywood help wonders just to direct the noise away from the house


----------



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

Calculator.net calculates a drop of 4v over 100' using 10 gauge wire. I'm still trying to figure out the best plugs to use.


----------



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm not going to bury the wire, just run it out when the power goes off. And it looks like 10/3 can easily carry 30Amps per leg above ground. That is what it's rated for.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Nashrambler said:


> I'm not going to bury the wire, just run it out when the power goes off. And it looks like 10/3 can easily carry 30Amps per leg above ground. That is what it's rated for.


Solid core copper wire that big will not be fun running every time the power goes out. If I where you I would consider renting a trencher and placing it in the ground inside some conduit. SOO cord is more like regular extension cords, might be easier to do what you want.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nashrambler said:


> And it looks like 10/3 can easily carry 30Amps per leg above ground. That is what it's rated for.


You said it has a 50A outlet. If you're only going to use 30A, maybe a couple 14ga extension cords is all you need. $38.99 each at Harbor Freight, and much more useful than one big cord, should your needs change later.


----------



## Nashrambler (Aug 27, 2020)

I was hoping someone here might have exp with the connectors I listed above for carrying heavier current, up to 30 amps per conductor. I know 10 AWG is rated for that load, but I am not familiar with the connectors listed in my first post. Does anyone here know what their strengths are? TT-30, L14-30R, 14-50R


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you talking about plugging the cords directly into the house outlets?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Get yourself some "mobile home" drop cables


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

Wire size is what affects voltage drop over distance with AC current. Larger wire reduces voltage drop. If you drop the voltage too far with skinny cable, you'll end up drawing too much current and will 1. Overdraw the wire and/or 2. Burn up your electrical devices. There are online calculators to figure out the voltage drop for the size of wire you are wanting.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t exceed the ability of your guardian angel to protect you. 

If you don't understand it, don’t do it.


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't understand why more linemen aren't killed. And no one seems to much care. Seems weird.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The ones still alive know to test for live wires after an outage.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

SpentPenny said:


> I don't understand why more linemen aren't killed. And no one seems to much care. Seems weird.


Doesn't have anything to do with this thread. There's no danger to linemen if the generator isn't connected to the house wiring.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

How much power, wattage, are you going to need in a small shed ? I would find some way to just put a small genset out there , just for it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nashrambler said:


> I'm thinking of a trashcan covering size shed , maybe 5x5x5, with a top that lifts up as well as double doors. With the top open and doors open, *could I leave the genny in the shed to run it?*


As long as there is sufficient airflow around the machine it can be enclosed while running.

Vent the exhaust outside and as high as possible to reduce noise.

You can set up a fan to force cooling air flow.

I'd make the enclosure large enough to walk inside, and get at least a 100 gallon propane tank.

There are many Youtubes on "generator enclosures" that show various set-ups to reduce noise and provide protection from the elements.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> How much power, wattage, are you going to need in a small shed ? I would find some way to just put a small genset out there , just for it.


The shed is to house the generator that will provide power to the house.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, I was confused.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I would add 2 vents to your generator enclosure with a box fan on one side to cool it so you don’t have to move it around , just start it up and run it .
My run is a little under 100 feet and I buried a 6 gage wire good for 10k genarator .
I like the RV plugs I have a box on the wall with Female end and a short 4’ suicide cord double male end .
I ran a 12g wire to have house power and lights there all so .
i am off grid my genarator is in a full size shed 8x12 I have a tractor muffler thru the wall.
The line go’s to my inverter and charges battery’s.
I have a insulated box to cover it and I use a 100watt light bulb to heat the generator from the bottom for a hour in the morning , I see below 0 in the early morning this time of year .


----------

